# Birth Plans



## beckyp (Jan 20, 2011)

I was hoping for some advice .  My knowledge of the subject of ?birth? is very limited?having never done this before!  Prepare yourselves for a long message!!!

I?m now 29 weeks and have started to think about birth plans a bit more seriously.  I?m not scared of having a c-section and based on the information that I?ve found (and read from other people on this forum) think it?s my preferred choice?on the understanding that it?s an elective c-section and not an emergency one ? not that there?s much choice in the matter.  I asked at my 28 week growth scan whether it?ll be my choice or not and have been told that it?s up to the hospital and will be decided between my 32 and 36 week scans.  Not only are us diabetics not allowed a home or water birth and need to give birth early but all other choices are taken out of our hands too?.that may just be my hospital though so based on the information I get from you I'll be prepared for an argument next time!

The information I?ve found is:
*Elective c-section* ? Regional anaesthetic blocking pain from waist down only; Capable of welcoming baby into world without missing out on critical bonding time (first cuddle, skin to skin contact, hopefully able to breastfeed as soon as surgery is complete); Less medicine passed to baby during operation; Protection of your pelvic floor - reduces the risk of stress incontinence caused by stretching of these muscles (with natural childbirth this is quite common and can be difficult to overcome, causing leakage of urine when coughing, sneezing, laughing or crying); and my husband can be with me throughout the operation making it feel more 'real' for both of us.

*Emergency c-section* ? Likely to be a general anaesthetic so if expecting a ?normal? labour then leaves little time for mental preparation; Put to sleep; No family present; No knowledge of operation and won?t remember the birth; Generals usually require the use of a respirator to protect mother from developing serious pneumonia and from aspiration (inhaling food particles and stomach acid into lungs); Classed as an ?emergency? due to either the induction not working or needing to get baby out quickly; Is it a longer recovery time?  I?ve heard that women that have emergency c-sections can stay in hospital up to 4 days whereas elective c-sections could be as little as 1 night depending on how well you?re recovering and what times the ops were.

*Induction* ? Can sometimes take a long time to work - even days; Diabetics aren?t allowed to eat/drink during labour as there is a risk of needing an emergency c-section, There?s just as much chance that you?ll end up in surgery having an emergency section as actually giving birth, If induction works then you'll be home quicker and have a 'natural' birth.

One thing that I?d really appreciate, which is a lot to ask of you all, is whether you?d be able to tell me:
a)	If you were allowed to choose what type of birth you wanted
b)	If you chose to be induced, did you end up giving birth naturally or having to have an emergency c-section
c)	If you had an emergency c-section, what were the reasons for this?  (don?t feel that you have to answer that question?it?s very personal I know)
d)	How early before your due date did you have your babies?
e)	Now that you?ve been through it, would you change your birth plans to include something else or do something differently?  A very personal decision but may be helpful for thinking of things that I would otherwise not have a clue about!

I'd really appreciate any advice/knowledge you have on the subject!

Becky


----------



## rachelha (Jan 20, 2011)

Good questions Becky


a)	If you were allowed to choose what type of birth you wanted
I had no choice about when or how I gave birth


b)	If you chose to be induced, did you end up giving birth naturally or having to have an emergency c-section

I was induced it took 36 hours bovid anything to happen then contractions were very strong and very close together.  I hd an epidural andd became fully dilated.  I tried pushing but it did not work as Nathan  was stuck, due to being back to back and large. 

c)	If you had an emergency c-section, what were the reasons for this?  
They then tried forceps but they did not work either so I had a cesaerean.  Although this was classed as emergency as it was not planned I was awake throughout. They took me to theatre and prepped me for the cesaerean before attempting the forceps so when it did not work I was all ready to go.  I was aware of what was happening and got to hold Nathan straight after he had been checked.  My OH was there all the time.  I was not that with but I am not sure if this was due to 2 nights with no sleep at all, or the drugs. 

d) How early before your due date did you have your babies?
 Nathan was born at 38+4.  They had been going to leave inducing me until 39 weeks but i started showing the v early signs of pre-eclampsia.

e)	Now that you’ve been through it, would you change your birth plans to include something else or do something differently?  A very personal decision but may be helpful for thinking of things that I would otherwise not have a clue about!

To be honest my birth plan went straight out the window once things started happening. I don't tjink it was even looked at.  I had said I did not want forceps but was persuaded that it was worth a shot.  I was also planning on having a mobile epidural (a lower dose so you can still move).  I had a full one though as it would have been hard to move anyway due to the 
monitors and I was v distressed.  I wish I had opted for the epidural sooner.  It was v frightening having someone put a needle in your spine whilst having contractions, staying still was v v hard.

Unfortunately in my area for some v v stupid reason they do not do routine growth scans for diabetics.  I believe if they had and we had known how large Nathan was, and that he was back to back I would have been spared the induction and given a cesarean straight away.  Hopefully you are getting growth scans if not kick up a real stink about it.  I think I would have recovered from the section a lot better if I had not been so completely exhausted.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, Oh its all so fresh it still hurts haha. Still having contractions, cant belive its been two weeks 

a) If you were allowed to choose what type of birth you wanted

I knew i was going to have to be induced at 37 weeks, they gave me the date of 24th Jan. They told me all along that they would rather a natural birth do to the time of healing being longer because of the diabetes.

b) If you chose to be induced, did you end up giving birth naturally or having to have an emergency c-section
I had to be induced early at 34 weeks do to pre-eclampsia, I was very swollen down below and they where worried that i would need an emergency c-section, they had to let the liquid out of my vagina. Right up until i gave birth i could have had to have a section, nobody knew, but we all wanted it natural and i did it.

d) How early before your due date did you have your babies?
34 weeks and 2 days. She was let out on wednesday id have been 36 weeks on monday.

e) Now that you?ve been through it, would you change your birth.

I wish i hadnt had the pre-eclampsia. I couldnt get out of bed for 3-4 days. I could just lie on my back, it was hell. I couldnt change it. I spent ?60 on anti natal yoga, you know ways to help the baby out, and i couldnt use anything excepet the breathing , i spent all that money and time doing the moves and did none of them in labour. Very annoying.

Hope it helps.

I had no birth plan, just did it. xxxx

plans to include something else or do something differently? A very personal decision but may be helpful for thinking of things that I would otherwise not have a clue about!


----------



## newbs (Jan 20, 2011)

a)	If you were allowed to choose what type of birth you wanted

I wasn't allowed to choose the type of birth I wanted but would've chosen natural births both times, I gave birth naturally to daughter 1 and had an emergency c-section with daughter 2.

b)	If you chose to be induced, did you end up giving birth naturally or having to have an emergency c-section

I was told I would be induced both times, luckily went into labour the evening before the induction with daughter 1 and had a quick, natural birth with only gas and air.  Was induced with daughter 2 and it all went wrong from the moment they put the pessary in so had an emergency c-section under general anaesthetic.

c)	If you had an emergency c-section, what were the reasons for this?  (don?t feel that you have to answer that question?it?s very personal I know)

The reason for the emergency c-section was that my baby became very distressed and then her heartrate dropped off of the monitor and didn't come back.  The dr told me they literally had 6 minutes to get her out or it would be too late, I was put under within a minute or so of being told this and my daughter was, thankfully, saved and suffered no problems due to her traumatic birth.

d)	How early before your due date did you have your babies?

First baby was 14 days early, was due to be induced due to pre-eclampsia but my daughter decided to come out on her own anyway.  Second baby was induced 12 days early and born 11 days early.

e)	Now that you?ve been through it, would you change your birth plans to include something else or do something differently?  A very personal decision but may be helpful for thinking of things that I would otherwise not have a clue about!

I didn't really have birth plans as such because 'we' don't really get many choices but I know now that I would not choose to be induced again if everything was going to plan and myself and baby were both fine, at least not before 40 weeks anyway.  I would definitely choose a natural birth as a c-section is definitely not the easy option, especially after the birth.  Having my daughter under general was traumatic too, I will always be upset by the fact that I didn't get to see her birth.  

I'm not doing it again myself but I have two beautiful daughters that were well worth it all.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 20, 2011)

newbs said:


> a)	c)	If you had an emergency c-section, what were the reasons for this?  (don?t feel that you have to answer that question?it?s very personal I know)
> 
> The reason for the emergency c-section was that my baby became very distressed and then her heartrate dropped off of the monitor and didn't come back.  The dr told me they literally had 6 minutes to get her out or it would be too late, I was put under within a minute or so of being told this and my daughter was, thankfully, saved and suffered no problems due to her traumatic birth.



Now thats scary, 6 minutes. Glad your all ok now xxx


----------



## shiv (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't realise we're not allowed water births. I sort of had that in my head as my preferred choice for when I do have a child.


----------



## newbs (Jan 21, 2011)

PhoebeC said:


> Now thats scary, 6 minutes. Glad your all ok now xxx



Thank you, yes it was very scary at the time and all happened mainly because nobody took control of the situation.  You had an awful time too though which must have been scary, glad you are ok now!


----------



## newbs (Jan 21, 2011)

shiv said:


> I didn't realise we're not allowed water births. I sort of had that in my head as my preferred choice for when I do have a child.



Diabetics have to be monitored throughout the labour so have to have the tummy straps on which rules out water births - and also possibly a sliding scale etc.  A water birth would've been my first choice too if I wasn't diabetic.


----------



## beckyp (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the replies!  It's been really helpful.  I'm still leaning towards an elective more than being induced as I hate the idea of it going wrong and ending up having an emergency c-section (which is seems is common) and missing out on everything afterwards....but going into natural labour on my own would be fab!



newbs said:


> Diabetics have to be monitored throughout the labour so have to have the tummy straps on which rules out water births - and also possibly a sliding scale etc.  A water birth would've been my first choice too if I wasn't diabetic.



The reason I've been given for not being allowed a water birth is due to diabetics sometimes having erratic sugars during labour and for 'health and safety' reasons they can't allow a diabetic in the water because they don't want to risk the staff in getting you out and the risk that we pose to them!!!!  It's an absolutely ridiculous reason - yours makes much more sense!

Thanks again ladies.


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 22, 2011)

when i had graham i planned a water birth as well then when i went for my 34 weeks meeting with the consultant i did not have any choice elective c section unless i would go in labour before the date and the same for this one but i am quite happy now because is a lot easier  and you know when you are in hospital


----------



## Cate (Jan 24, 2011)

a) If you were allowed to choose what type of birth you wanted
I didn't choose, my eye consultant recommended section due to retinopathy.  Which was fine by me as that's what I would have preferred...

b) If you chose to be induced, did you end up giving birth naturally or having to have an emergency c-section
n/a

c) If you had an emergency c-section, what were the reasons for this? 
I had an emergency section with my 2nd pregnancy, my waters broke at 31+3 weeks and Edward was extended breech so too dangerous to leave.  BUT it was done with a spinal anaesthetic not GA.

d) How early before your due date did you have your babies?
1st PG: 39 weeks 2 days
2nd: 31 weeks 4 days

e) Now that you?ve been through it, would you change your birth plans to include something else or do something differently? A very personal decision but may be helpful for thinking of things that I would otherwise not have a clue about!
I'm happy with both births - the 2nd didn't exactly go to plan but had a good outcome.  The first had a birth plan, including that my husband do skin to skin with the baby while I was being stitched up - the midwife found him extra massive scrubs to wear so Hannah would fit inside them  and she was rooting like mad by the time I was in recovery and having a bash at feeding her.

I think the most important thing is to have an open mind about things - it won't all go to plan, but so long as you end up with a healthy baby at the end, then that's all that should be important.

Good luck!


----------

